# Plastic plant danger?



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

While I was researching guppy fry care, I read that plastic plants can cut the skin of newborns (about a week or so old, I guess). Well, I got to thinking... would the rigid edges be harmful to scaleless fish too?
Real plants are only good for 3 things in my opinion - keeping down Nitrates and algae, and giving extra oxygen. I really like fake plants better, since they don’t need any care (fertilizers, CO2, higher watt lights, etc.) plus come in any color - since I usually get black and white...this makes it all the much better for me to “theme” my tanks. But I don’t want any of my pets getting hurt, either!
Am I worrying too much over nothin’?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plastic plants can cut any fish. Of you want fake plants, its better to go with silk ones. While more expensive, there is less chance of injury.


----------



## Vivid-Dawn (Jan 18, 2005)

*feh*

Well, that's not what I wanted to hear! LOL
All the silk plants I can find, simulate real ones, so they're always in greens and sometimes reds. I wondered if maybe I could get paint and do a thin layer on them...but I tried to Google "aquarium paint", so I knew it was safe, and I can't find nothin' 
Maybe I shouldn't be so picky LOL


----------

